# Facebook 1.7 Question



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So the update claims to allow you to tag friends in photos and I can not do this still. If I am adding a photo to a status I can tag friends in the status but I can't open a photo from one of my albums on FB and tag friends in the picture. Am I stupid or did they not add this feature in properly?


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

I just checked in the app and could not find out how to do it, but was it listed in the updates? I checked the market "Whats new" and didn't see photo tagging, I'm still waiting for them to add multi photo upload ;/.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Why the **** is it pinging GPS when you refresh the wall???

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"masri1987 said:


> Why the **** is it pinging GPS when you refresh the wall???
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk


Probly because your sharing your location

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Aaron said:


> I just checked in the app and could not find out how to do it, but was it listed in the updates? I checked the market "Whats new" and didn't see photo tagging, I'm still waiting for them to add multi photo upload ;/.


Yeah I guess they lied and I'd also like that feature.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

You can't tag people in photos already uploaded but you can tag people in newly uploaded photos. I just tried it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> You can't tag people in photos already uploaded but you can tag people in newly uploaded photos. I just tried it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Not sure how you did this as you can only tag the post you upload the photo with not the actual picture. I also just tried and when you go to photos and find the latest pics you uploaded you can't tag anyone.


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

I went to photo's, hit the camera to upload a photo, selected a pic, tapped the picture to add a tag. Only works if you goto photos and then upload. Don't hit the photo button on the screen that shows status updates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

orcsbane13 said:


> I went to photo's, hit the camera to upload a photo, selected a pic, tapped the picture to add a tag. Only works if you goto photos and then upload. Don't hit the photo button on the screen that shows status updates.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Wow just noticed that. What a horrible implementation.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------

